# Grrr-Ripper Sale



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all, wanted to post this link for a great deal on Microjig's Grrr-Ripper that is currently on sale at Peachtree Woodworking and includes free shipping.

https://www.ptreeusa.com/edirect_090619_gripper.htm

Have a great day!


----------



## FredT7108 (Sep 6, 2019)

That is a great price! I bought one in March and could not believe how much I used it. Well worth the money.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Best single safety device there is. Lets you push against the fence, down on the table, and forward into the blade, all at the same time. Takes a few seconds to set up to avoid the blade, and then wowie, it goes to work. Get one if you don't have one. I have two, which I only rarely use together, but for long rips, nothing better.


----------



## anndel (Aug 18, 2019)

I love the Grrrripers and use them all the time.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for sharing...

Bought two more...for the other saw...this way I don't have to look for 'em...LOL...


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

I've got 2 of those, one with the full set of extras, but my favorite for regular boards is the one that has the drop down catches that grip the back end of the board. The older push blocks I have seem to be getting brittle on the pads. They seem to have a black rubbery substance that is breaking down. It would be great if I could find a substance like that of the Grippers green pads to replace the old rubber with...any ideas/sources?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For those members who don't know what a GRR-Ripper is, here are a series of shots that I posted after trying mine out. I recall calling it the best safety device for woodworkers ever.


----------



## smitty10101 (Oct 15, 2004)

sreilly said:


> replace the old rubber with...any ideas/sources?


I scraped my black rubber off and cemented on 60/80 grit sandpaper.
That was about 3 yrs ago & still doing fine

and/or go to big box store & buy a mason's rubber float. Only disadvantage is the size---kinda big!


----------

